# Computer fan powered by old train transformer



## funnyman953 (May 3, 2009)

hello tech guys i was wondering, i connected an old pc fan to my very old train transformer and place the fan on the side of my case i have a gigabyte case by the way and i am going to place it on the side of the case and use my old train trransformer as a speed controller and will this brake my system in any way thanks 

tim


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I dont see why it would. Extra airflow is always a good thing.
Can I ask why the transformer? Why not just a standard case fan connected to one of the internal power sources?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

pat mcgroin said:


> I dont see why it would. Extra airflow is always a good thing.
> Can I ask why the transformer? Why not just a standard case fan connected to one of the internal power sources?


My sentiments exactly, like why do this when a standard case fan setup won't take enough juice to really matter any?


----------



## funnyman953 (May 3, 2009)

well guys guys the fan i have is only dc its only got a positive wire and a negative not three wires and i thought it would be cool lol not really i am making a home made fan controlelr now to go into one of my drive bays and the transformer is an old POWER MITE code SMS-PM


----------



## funnyman953 (May 3, 2009)

and also i have 2 90 mill fans i think they are 90 mill and i have them put together on the side


----------



## navyisbetter (Sep 11, 2009)

Personally,
I think putting a train transformer on the side of your case would be really cool, but not necessarily practical. You could just get a couple standard case fans from newegg and save the time and money. If your doing this just to have a beast looking computer, then go for it man.


----------



## funnyman953 (May 3, 2009)

i was gunna take apart the train transformer and take the speed controller out of it


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

You can get case fans with a speed controller already on them.
Actually you can get just a controller if you want.
Here are some that I have had good luck with.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010090573 50002031&name=Silverstone


----------



## funnyman953 (May 3, 2009)

yea um is this an Australian site?


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

No sorry, I missed that little detail.
Here is a site from AU.
I dont know anything about it though it is just the first one I found.
http://www.getprice.com.au/SilverStone-Fans-And-Cooling-GPcn_450__mf_SilverStone__si_301.htm


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't know if these guys have what you need, but they're supposed to be fairly reputable: http://www.netplus.com.au/ Obviously never shopped there myself, though.


----------

